# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 25th - 29th January 2016

## Perdita

Episode 8824: Monday 25th January at 7.30pm 

Will Anna be forced to admit the truth? 
Carla is questioned about the robbery. 
And Rita receives an unexpected message.


Writer: Martin Allen 
Producer: Stuart Blackburn 
Director: Brett Fallis 

***

Episode 8825: Monday 25th January at 8.30pm

Kevin falls for Phelanâs clever act. 
Stephâs furious with Luke and Andy. 
And Brendan comes between Mary and Norris.

Writer: Ben Tagoe  
Producer: Stuart Blackburn
Director: Brett Fallis 

***

Episode 8826: Wednesday 27th January at 7.30pm

Will Audrey confess her feelings to  Ken? 
Maryâs caught in the act. 
And Rita has a secret rendezvous.

Writer: Jonathan Harvey 
Producer: Stuart Blackburn
Director: Brett Fallis 

***

Episode 8827: Friday 29th January at 7.30pm

Kevin opens his door to a shock. 
Maryâs bang to rights. 
And will Fiz and Tyrone get the news theyâve been waiting to hear?


Writer: Damon Rochefort 
Producer: Stuart Blackburn
Director: Brett Fallis    

***

Episode 8828: Friday 29th January at 8.30pm

Jennyâs return causes ructions. 
Erica has a woman to woman chat with heartbroken Mary. 
And Fiz and Tyrone face up to reality

----------

Brucie (13-01-2016), Dazzle (13-01-2016), Glen1 (17-01-2016), tammyy2j (13-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> And Fiz and Tyrone face up to reality


Looks like HopeÂ´s operation was unsuccessful or does this have to do with TyÂ´s debts?

----------


## Perdita

> And Fiz and Tyrone face up to reality


Looks like HopeÂ´s operation was unsuccessful or does this have to do with TyÂ´s debts?

----------


## tammyy2j

Anna should tell Kevin the truth as it may end them as a couple which would not be bad

----------


## swmc66

Seems like Mary finally finds the truth out about Brendan. I do not like him at all. He laughs like santa

----------

inkyskin (16-01-2016)

----------


## alan45

> Episode 8827: Friday 29th January at 7.30pm
> 
> Kevin opens his door to a shock.


Jenny Bradley is back and she is pregnant

----------

Brucie (14-01-2016), Dazzle (14-01-2016), swmc66 (14-01-2016), tammyy2j (14-01-2016)

----------


## Brucie

> Jenny Bradley is back and she is pregnant


Of course she is - she is a female character in a soap opera!

----------

alan45 (14-01-2016), Dazzle (14-01-2016), lizann (18-01-2016), maidmarian (27-01-2016), parkerman (14-01-2016), tammyy2j (14-01-2016)

----------


## Brucie

duplicate posting removed

----------


## Perdita

> duplicate posting removed


If you use the Go Advanced option for posting, it only posts once  :Smile:

----------

Brucie (14-01-2016), Dazzle (14-01-2016), Stephenie (29-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coming up on Coronation Street, Mary Taylor is forced to pay the price for her romance with cheating Brendan Finch.

Unlucky-in-love Mary (Patti Clare) has been seeing Brendan for the last couple of months, despite being fully aware that he is married.

As Mary continues to take further risks in order to spend time with Brendan, she will find that the relationship is having a detrimental effect on those around her.

After clashing with Norris Cole and handing in her resignation to Dev Alahan, ​​​Mary is horrified when a woman approaches and introduces herself as Bridget - Brendan's wife.

Mary and Bridget argue
Â©  ITV
A furious Bridget calls Mary a trollop and slaps her around the face, but a firm Mary defends herself and explains that she and Brendan are in love.

However, when Brendan arrives amid all the commotion, he denies all knowledge of their affair and dismisses Mary as one of his weird fans. 

Brendan's actions leave Mary heartbroken, but will it force her to finally face up to reality?

Bridget slaps Mary
Â©  ITV

Brendan arrives and denies knowing Mary
Â©  ITV
Coronation Street airs these scenes on Friday, January 29 at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2016), swmc66 (18-01-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Glad that is coming to an end

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Jenny Bradley is back and she is pregnant


 tyrone should have plugged her payback revenge for molly  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

This week on Coronation Street: Jenny Bradley returns to a frosty reception from Kevin and Sophie, Gary finds out Phelan is back on the street, and Ken offers to take Audrey out for a drink - but will she accept his offer?

 Rita, Sophie - Coronation Street - ITV
Rita tells Sophie that Jenny has been in contact and that she's worried about her.

 Jenny, Rita - Coronation Street - ITV
Rita decides to visit Jenny - will she listen to what she has to say?

 Rita, Kevin, Jenny, Sophie, Anna, Luke - Coronation Street - ITV
Rita brings Jenny back to the cobbles - but Sophie and Kevin are less than impressed to see her again.

 Gary - Coronation Street - ITV
Gary is stunned to see Phelan working on the Arches...

 Gary, Anna - Coronation Street - ITV
Furious he makes a grab for him.

 Gary, Phelan, Kevin - Coronation Street - ITV
Kevin rushes to Phelan's aid - will Anna have to confess the truth?

----------


## Perdita

Ken, David, Audrey - Coronation Street - ITV
Audrey is left flustered as Ken offers to take her out for a drink.

 Fiz, Tyrone - Coronation Street - ITV
Fiz and Tyrone talk to the consultant about Hope's operation. Will they get the good news they're so desperate to hear?

 Mary, Bridget, Brendan - Coronation Street - ITV
In a showdown, Mary pleads to Bridget about her and Brendan's affair - but will he confess?

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

*Airs Monday, Jan 25 2016 at 19:30 GMT on ITV*

​Anna confides in Izzy about how Phelan gave Kevin his version of events. Phelan painted himself as the victim, in the sure knowledge that she wouldn't admit to Kevin about the sex. In an attempt to twist the knife, Phelan tells Kevin how Gary knocked him unconscious after the project with Owen turned sour. Kevin is horrified and soon confronts Anna, wanting to know why Gary attacked Phelan and left him for dead. Anna remains tight lipped.

Later, Gary arrives home and is stunned to see Phelan working on the Arches. Gary sees red and makes a grab for him. As Phelan feigns terror, Kevin rushes to his aid. Will a horrified Anna be forced to admit the truth about what Phelan did to her? 

Kevin rushes to Phelan's aid
Â©  ITV
Meanwhile, Todd wonders why Tracy is keeping her knowledge of Robert and Carla under wraps. Tracy explains that she's saving that bombshell for the right time and place. Later, the police question Carla about the robbery. Carla remembers that one of the robbers mentioned Steph's name, so the police call in the Bistro looking for Steph.

Elsewhere, as Rita looks at her tablet, she's unnerved to read a message from someone.

Also today, Sally attempts to drum up support for her council campaign. 

Finally, Ken takes Audrey's words on board when she encourages him to set himself some goals and follow his heart's desire, while Norris is unimpressed when Mary arrives for their drink with Brendan in tow.


*Airs Monday, Jan 25 2016 at 20:30 GMT on ITV*

Anna reins Gary in, while Kevin orders Jason to take Phelan to the pub out of harm's way. Still wound up, Gary tells Kevin that Phelan is a monster and he's obviously only heard half of the story. Knowing that Ron is ripping him off, Jason and Phelan suggest to Kevin that they should take over the contract. Kevin agrees. 

Calling at the flat, Kevin tells Anna that Ron was ripping him off, so he's given the contract to Jason and Phelan instead. Anna tries to hide her dismay. Kevin assures her that in a few weeks the building work will be finished and Phelan will be history. Anna fights back tears.

Meanwhile, Steph tells the police that the only person she can think of with a grudge to bear is Jamie. When Steph finds out how Luke and Andy badmouthed Jamie to his boss and lost him his job, she's furious and points out that their stupidity might have put Carla in hospital. 

Norris and Brendan snipe at each other
Â©  ITV
Elsewhere, Mary tries to enjoy her drink, but the atmosphere is strained with Norris and Brendan sniping at each other. Telling Norris to stay out of his way, Brendan heads out of the pub with Mary following closely behind.

Also, Rita reveals to Sophie that Jenny has been in touch via Facebook and she's worried about her. Sophie warns her that Jenny is bad news and she should steer clear. 

Finally, when Ken offers to buy Audrey a drink, she becomes flustered and makes out that she's too busy. Ken suggests tomorrow instead.


*Airs Wednesday, Jan 27 2016 at 19:30 GMT on ITV*

When Ken reminds Audrey of their drink later, Audrey is embarrassed and makes out that she's too busy. At the salon, Audrey is run off her feet and snaps at David and Kylie. 

Finally alone, Audrey tidies round when suddenly she suffers chest pains and collapses. Finding the salon door open, Ken enters and is horrified to find Audrey slumped in a chair. As Ken phones for an ambulance, will Audrey confess her love for him?

Meanwhile, Norris warns Mary that Brendan isn't a very nice person and he's worried for her. Mary is dismissive, reckoning Norris is jealous. Soon afterwards, Brendan arrives at Dev's house, where Mary has missed going with Dev to watch Asha's cross country. Explaining that Dev is out for the day, Mary excitedly ushers him into Number 7. 

As Mary and Brendan cavort on the sofa in a state of undress, Dev arrives home early. Brendan grabs his shirt while Mary is mortified. When Dev suggests that he'd prefer it if they used Brendan's house in future, will Mary be forced to admit that Brendan is married?

Rita and Jenny talk
Â©  ITV

Elsewhere, Rita meets up with Jenny in the park. Jenny assures her that she has got her life back on track and asks her if she can possibly forgive her. When Rita hesitates, Jenny gets upset and flees - dropping her purse on the way. Having found Jenny's address in the purse, Rita tracks her down to a squalid bedsit. Will Jenny admit just what a mess her life is in?

Also today, the police pay Carla a visit and tell her they've arrested Jamie and he has admitted to the robbery. Steph visits Carla and apologises for Jamie's actions. Will Carla accept her apology?


*Airs Friday, Jan 29 2016 at 19:30 GMT on ITV*

Rita calls at Jenny's flat. Finding her visibly scared and clearly in a bad way, Rita insists that Jenny is coming to live with her. Jenny cries in Rita's arms. 

As Jenny gathers her things, she confides in Rita about how she's dreading facing Kevin and Sophie again. Rita assures her they'll cross that bridge together. But as Rita and Jenny arrive back on the street, they immediately come face to face with Kevin, Sophie and Jack...

Meanwhile, Mary is deeply embarrassed and apologises to Asha and Aadi for her unacceptable behaviour. She also hands in her resignation to Dev. Dev is stunned and begs Erica to try and persuade Mary to retract her resignation as the children are devastated. 

At Erica and Liz's insistence, Mary joins them for a glass of wine. As they suggest she was too hasty handing in her notice, a woman approaches and introduces herself as Bridget - Brendan's wife. Mary is horrified.

Fiz and Tyrone hear the news about Hope's operation
Â©  ITV

Elsewhere, in the hospital, the consultant delivers the news about Hope's operation. Will Fiz and Tyrone get the good news they're so desperate to hear?

Also, Gail fusses round Audrey as she recuperates on the sofa at Number 8, relieved that she suffered an angina attack and nothing worse. Ken calls with flowers, but when he tries to discuss her feelings for him, will Audrey be quite so ready to open up? 

Finally, Richie O'Driscoll calls in the factory and invites Aidan and Johnny to a drinks party at his house on Monday.


*Airs Friday, Jan 29 2016 at 20:30 GMT on ITV*

Putting a protective arm around Jack, Sophie vents her anger on Jenny, demanding to know what she is doing back on the street. At Number 13, Jenny pours her heart out to Kevin, explaining that she was mentally ill but is a lot better with the help of counselling. Kevin listens and feels conflicted. 

In The Kabin, Sally rounds on Jenny. Kevin then arrives and tells Jenny that while she must stay away from Jack, she is welcome to live with Rita as far as he's concerned. Sally and Norris are flabbergasted, while Sophie is deeply upset by Kevin's attitude towards Jenny. 

Likening his own situation with Jenny to hers with Phelan, Kevin suggests that it's time for Anna to forgive and forget. Will Anna take his words on board, or will she decide there's no future for their relationship?

Meanwhile, calling Mary a trollop, Bridget slaps her round the face. As Mary explains how she and Brendan are in love, Brendan arrives and denies all knowledge of their affair - dismissing Mary as one of his weird fans. Mary is heartbroken. As Bridget bundles Brendan into the car, Dev orders him to stay away from Mary. But will Brendan heed his words? 

Bridget slaps Mary
Â©  ITV

Deeply upset, Mary heads back to Number 7. Finding her with her bags packed, Erica decides it's time for a woman to woman chat. Will she be able to convince Mary to stay and face the gossips?

Elsewhere, as Tyrone and Fiz share the news about Hope with their friends and family, Fiz tells Tyrone that it's time they also face up to their mounting debts.

Also, over a drink, Johnny persuades Aidan that for the sake of the business they need to bury the hatchet. Will Aidan agree?

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016), swmc66 (19-01-2016), tammyy2j (19-01-2016)

----------


## swmc66

The whole Jamie and Bistro break in was very badly done. At one point his friend called him Jaime and they also used stephs name.
Dont know why carla put her ring in her bag to protect it.

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016)

----------


## swmc66

The whole Jamie and Bistro break in was very badly done. At one point his friend called him Jaime and they also used stephs name.
Dont know why carla put her ring in her bag to protect it.

----------


## Dazzle

> Dont know why carla put her ring in her bag to protect it.


I think she did it because they were looking around for things to steal and was afraid they'd catch sight of it on her finger. It probably would have been better to put it in her pocket, but I imagine it would be hard to think logically in that situation.

----------


## Stephenie

Poor Mary....

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Poor Mary....


I find it hard to have sympathy for her, she knew he was married and was warned

----------

parkerman (21-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I find it hard to have sympathy for her, she knew he was married and was warned


But BrenBren made her promises he knew he would not keep, she did not ... she thought he would be free for her any time soon

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I find it hard to have sympathy for her, she knew he was married and was warned


Perhaps I shouldn't have sympathy with Mary, but I can't help myself because she's naive, vulnerable and lonely.  Brendan has taken advantage of that.

----------

Glen1 (21-01-2016), lizann (22-01-2016), maidmarian (21-01-2016), Perdita (21-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I know she falls too easy and quickly and is naÃ¯ve but she was warned and did know he was married, I guess I expected better from Mary

----------


## Perdita

> I know she falls too easy and quickly and is naÃ¯ve but she was warned and did know he was married, I guess I expected better from Mary


Yes, but BrenBren did give her the impression that they would have a future ... if he had said it would never happen that he would leave his wife, she would have been different, I am sure

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I know she falls too easy and quickly and is naÃ¯ve but she was warned and did know he was married, I guess I expected better from Mary


Remember too that he didn't admit to being married until after he'd secured Mary's affections and knew she was head over heels (and in over her head).  It was extremely manipulative.

----------

maidmarian (22-01-2016), Perdita (21-01-2016), swmc66 (23-01-2016)

----------


## Stephenie

That's what I think poor Mary because she is so naÃ¯ve ...

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2016)

----------


## Glen1

Brendan is overdue for some comeuppance, hopefully involving his treasured ,autographed copy of the UFO weekly or whatever it was... :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2016), lizann (22-01-2016), maidmarian (27-01-2016), Perdita (22-01-2016), Stephenie (27-01-2016), swmc66 (23-01-2016), tammyy2j (21-01-2016)

----------


## Stephenie

I know , I just wish they had made it a happy relationship for Mary...   she is a sweet character.

----------

Glen1 (27-01-2016), maidmarian (27-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I know , I just wish they had made it a happy relationship for Mary...   she is a sweet character.


I hope this makes her less trusting and not to fall so easy

I would like to see her happy with someone who is available

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2016), lizann (28-01-2016), maidmarian (28-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I would like to see her happy with someone who is available


Norris is available...

----------


## Dazzle

> Norris is available...


Not to Mary he isn't!  :Big Grin: 

Although, I have wondered if Mary will go and live with Norris since he's so lonely and she's not getting on with Dev.

----------

parkerman (28-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Not to Mary he isn't! 
> 
> Although, I have wondered if Mary will go and live with Norris since he's so lonely and she's not getting on with Dev.


That would make sense and would be fun to observe  :Lol:   :Cheer:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2016)

----------


## swmc66

I hope she stays at Devs as she loves being part of a family with children

----------

Dazzle (30-01-2016), parkerman (30-01-2016), Perdita (30-01-2016)

----------

